

Google Music Beta gets native linux app - rynop

Google Music now has a native linux app that lets you upload your music.  Sorry don't have a link, just got an email response from google on a feature request I made.  Here it is:<p>Thanks for your feedback! We're pleased to announce that a Linux version of the Music Manager is now available. To install, please follow the instructions below:<p>1. Visit music.google.com and click 'Add Music' at the top right of the screen
2. Click 'Download the Music Manager'
3. Select the appropriate package for your Linux distribution
4. Install using your favorite package manager<p>The Linux version of the Music Manager also supports .ogg files, which will be transcoded to 320kbps mp3. At this time, .ogg files are only supported when using the Linux version of the Music Manager.<p>Regards,
The Music Beta Team
======
martey
Direct links to the actual files:

32-bit deb: [http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-musicmanager-
beta_c...](http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-musicmanager-
beta_current_i386.deb)

64-bit deb: [http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-musicmanager-
beta_c...](http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-musicmanager-
beta_current_amd64.deb)

32-bit rpm: [http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-musicmanager-
beta_c...](http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-musicmanager-
beta_current_i386.rpm)

64-bit rpm: [http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-musicmanager-
beta_c...](http://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-musicmanager-
beta_current_x86_64.rpm)

------
joss82
"We're sorry. Music Beta is currently only available in the United States"

And I'm too lazy to configure a US proxy right now.

~~~
Flam
I hate getting that message.

